# This version of linux-headers does not support unknown.

## aerith

Hello,

I don't understand and I can't find help on google because I am not using crossdev.

```
emeraude ~ # emerge sys-kernel/linux-headers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6

 * gentoo-headers-base-3.6.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * gentoo-headers-3.6-1.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...      [ ok ]

 * This version of linux-headers does not support unknown.

 * Please merge the appropriate sources, in most cases

 * (but not all) this will be called unknown-headers.

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6 failed (setup phase):

 *   Package unsupported for unknown

 *

 * Call stack:

 *         ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called pkg_setup

 *         ebuild.sh, line  327:  Called kernel-2_pkg_setup

 *   kernel-2.eclass, line 1211:  Called setup_headers

 *   kernel-2.eclass, line  849:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Package unsupported for $(tc-arch)"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6/work/gentoo-headers-base-3.6'

```

```
emeraude ~ # uname -a

Linux emeraude 3.3.8-gentoo #11 SMP Sat Jul 21 12:20:02 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G530 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Thanks

----------

## Genone

```
 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6'`
```

Also the output of `gcc-config -l` might be useful.

----------

## aerith

```
emeraude ~ # emerge --info '=sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.6'

Portage 2.1.11.50 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_G530_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     8103664 total,   1122348 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Feb 2013 21:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.21.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="amd64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=native -pipe"

CHOST="amd64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype curl cxx dri filter fontconfig fortran gdbm gif gtk gtk2 hash iconv imagemagick imap inifile innodb ipv6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k latin1 mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nfs nls nptl openmp pam pcre pdflib pdo php png qt rar readline sdl session soap sockets spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl tcpd tidy tiff unicode vda xml xmlreader xmlwriter zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```
emeraude ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] amd64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3

 [2] amd64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *

```

And I have rebuild gcc.

```
emeraude ~ # emerge glibc

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3

 * glibc-2.15.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.15.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.15-patches-23.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

make -j3 -s glibc-test

make -j3 -s glibc-test

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Checking gcc for __thread support ...                                                     [ !! ]

 * Could not find a gcc that supports the __thread directive!

 * Please update your binutils/gcc and try again.

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3 failed (unpack phase):

 *   No __thread support in gcc!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_unpack

 *        environment, line 3136:  Called eblit-run 'src_unpack'

 *        environment, line  781:  Called eblit-glibc-src_unpack

 *   src_unpack.eblit, line  168:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_unpack

 *   src_unpack.eblit, line   82:  Called check_nptl_support

 *   src_unpack.eblit, line   38:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "No __thread support in gcc!"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/work/glibc-2.15'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3, Log file:

```

Maybe they have a link ?

Thanks

----------

## Genone

Did you modify the CHOST value yourself? amd64 is not a valid arch for gcc. This variable should be set by your profile and not in your make.conf.

----------

## aerith

When I remove the CHOST in make.conf that's break my toolchain :

```
emeraude ~ # gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] amd64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *

```

I can't rebuild gcc

```
configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3/work/build':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

```

I am too newbe for this.

Thanks

----------

## Genone

Unfortunately I'm not enough of a toolchain expert to solve that brokenness  :Sad: 

----------

## mv

This will be very hard to fix. It seems like (one of the) causes is broken value  of CHOST (it should probably have been x86_64-pc-linux-gnu which is probably set by your profile). Now that you apparently emerged parts of the toolchain with the broken value, data has been stored only in correspondingly wrong paths. OTOH, tests will not find the correct architecture due to the wrong name. Probably this is one of the few cases where it is probably much simpler to start from scratch (but this time do not mess up the CHOST!).

----------

